# Ruger SR9



## CaveLake08 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I'm thinking pretty hard about trading in my .308 and getting a new SR9 as my first handgun. Just wondering if anyone has any thoughts or experiences with this gun they can share?


----------

